# clomid - do lots of hot sweats, spots, tiredness etc mean it's working???



## twinkle2

Hello ladies, just after some advice. I'm on second round of clomid (first round 50mg, i may have ovulated but doc insisted i had progesterone test on day 21 even though i knew i hadn't ovulated, then i THINK i ovulated on day 23, got really dark line on opk almost purple but wary of false positives. ) Anyway, af arrived and then i increased to 100mg. had a few side effects on first round of 50mg, hot sweats, moodiness etc but nothing compared to this round! This round I'm having mega hot sweats, headaches, moodiness and the tiredness is driving me insane - please tell me this means it's working? Am hoping to ovulate earlier this cycle as dose is increased, not too sure how it all works so would really love anyone's advice, desperate for it to work this round! Thanks in advance. :sleep:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey Twinkle, did your GP tell you to increase to 100mg???

If you ovulated at 50mg there should have been no need to increase it. Increased clomid when there isn't actually a need for it can cause Ovarian Hyperstimulation syndrome (I have been over prescribed clomid by my GP and now because of the risk of ovarian hyperstimulation I can no-longer use clomid) This can be very dangerous and apparently hot sweats are one of the major symptoms.

Perhaps speak to your GP?


----------



## Dancingkaty1

i was on 50mg clomid...just a low dose as my dr said i was ovulating but he agreed it would up my chances of conceiving as i only have 1 ovary & that has polycysts on. i got hot sweats during night & felt emotional during day....the most memoriable thing was the ovulation pain tho!!! i had never felt it b4!!! i needed a hot water bottle as it was like period pain!!! my 4th cycle of clomid i conceived boy/girl twins...they are now 9 mths old....never give up hope!!! clomid was fab!!! x


----------



## Princess Lou

Hey, I am on my fifth round of clomid, the first was 50mg and that never worked for me. The second through to fourth was 100mg and and the fifth is 150mg.

I started of with hot flashes and night sweats and although I haven't got any more side effects with the higher doses the ones I do have definitely became significantly worse. If this cycle doesn't work I am going up to 200mg for the sixth and final cycle and dreading the strength of the side effects.

The first cycle though, although I got the side effects I never ovulated to for me they aren't an indication of working.

(I am at the FC on CD12 of every cycle having a scan done to check everything is okay and and get told what to do the next month if no BFP - had OHSS the second month so doctor is very cautious of upping the dose and I am to go back to the FC if there is anything abnormal going on.)

Good luck. X


----------



## twinkle2

thanks guys, all very helpful, it's a minefield isn't it??? just hope it all pays off for us all very soon!


----------

